# b&w portrait ideas?



## henryhay (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm planning on taking b&w shots of a model over a 1 week period, does anyone have some good shot set up ideas/candid shot ideas?


----------



## jodellny (Jan 5, 2012)

Honestly just go buy some Vogue Italia or Luomo Vogue Magazines and study what otheres do and how the set the composition. Me personally after I take a shot I thnk I like I end up cropping it lol I am still learning, but damn I love photography. I took a photo the other day of a couple on the train tracks. The girl didn't have the best look on her face. I ended up cropping it down so small on him and got some cool grain and I like it. Didn't even plan on it. Check it out http://images.us.viewbook.com/267db9b5eddd83cbfe188634b85d8571.jpg

Greensboro Photographer
Joseph Bradley


----------



## cmariee (Jan 7, 2012)

If the weather is over cast, then any photo's portraying a sad feeling are great I find.


----------

